# A couple in the works



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Working on a couple of rods for a friend, the green wrap has a black ash burl that's been stabilized and dyed black with a purple acrylic reel seat insert. It was built as a Crappie rod. The purple rod is a sparkler wrap with acrylic reel seat insert and grips, it's a 3 piece travel rod build for my friends trip to Hawaii. They were fun builds, and I hope that he enjoys the rods.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Mark - Your work is amazing as always - Really diggin the black ash on that 1st one - How aboat a close up?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man those are really cool. At some point all this measuring, marking, and laying thread will totally make sense to me and I will get things lined up as nicely as you. Very nice work


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

VooDoo said:


> Mark - Your work is amazing as always - Really diggin the black ash on that 1st one - How aboat a close up?


Here's a little better look at the grip.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Incredible. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome work Mark


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The Burl is a beautiful wood. Like everything about your rod.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

**** fine work as always Mark.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Top notch Mark, everything about it.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A true craftsman!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome work Mark. Always top shelf!


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*custom rod*

would you like to make me a custom trout rod cash in hand


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

long cast said:


> would you like to make me a custom trout rod cash in hand


If you're interested please send me an e/mail [email protected] and I'll see what we can work out.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lot of work in those wraps. Nice!


----------

